# RTG - RTG Mining Inc.



## System (3 June 2014)

RTG Mining Inc. (RTG) is earning a 51% interest in the Segilola Gold Project in Nigeria, the largest undeveloped gold resource identified in Nigeria.

At the Segilola Gold Project, RTG has identified a maiden NI 43-101 compliant indicated resource of 521,814 ounces of gold contained in 3,620,386 tonnes at a grade of 4.5g/t and an inferred resource of 96,445 ounces of gold contained in 747,590 tonnes at a grade of 4g/t from just the first pass 11,000m drill program.

http://www.rtgmining.com


----------



## greggles (8 December 2017)

RTG Mining is showing signs of life after a long five year slide from around $1.40 to 10c. In the last week it has almost tripled in price from 13c to 36c.

Today it announced that it has increased its interest in Central Exploration Pty Ltd to 24% through a further direct investment and conversion of loans. Central Exploration is the joint venture partner of the Special Mining Lease Osikaiyang Landowners Association who are the owners of the minerals at the old Panguna Mine. The Panguna Project is a high tonnage copper-gold project in Bougainville, PNG.

On 5 December the company announced that they had resolved their differences with the Special Mining Lease Osikaiyang Landowners Association through the signing of a formal written reconciliation agreement.

No idea where this one is headed but the market certainly liked the announcements. Perhaps some of the roadblocks in front of RTG are now being removed and it may be onwards and upwards from here?


----------



## Country Lad (8 December 2017)

greggles said:


> .........the market certainly liked the announcements.




I liked it too when I was going through all the company announcements before open. Wanted to see how it was going to react and by the time I got back to it, I didn't want to chase it.  Might be tempted Monday.


----------



## greggles (11 December 2017)

Country Lad said:


> I liked it too when I was going through all the company announcements before open. Wanted to see how it was going to react and by the time I got back to it, I didn't want to chase it.  Might be tempted Monday.



Still tempted CountryLad? It's currently down around 8% from Friday's close at 33.5c. Looks like just a bit of profit taking.


----------



## Country Lad (12 December 2017)

No, probably not,  I never assume the price has gone down only because of profit taking. The indications are that the two sharp increases may have been only because of the reaction by the red cordial brigade to the announcements on those 2 days.  I will need to see the return of some good momentum first and there are some with bit more substance like COB which I may top up.

There are other ones I will be seeing how they open and the momentum just after, such as 3DP, MYQ, CLA.


----------



## greggles (12 December 2017)

Country Lad said:


> No, probably not,  I never assume the price has gone down only because of profit taking. The indications are that the two sharp increases may have been only because of the reaction by the red cordial brigade to the announcements on those 2 days.  I will need to see the return of some good momentum first and there are some with bit more substance like COB which I may top up.




Your instinct was spot on. RTG is down another 20% today after a negative announcement. It wasn't profit taking after all.


----------



## greggles (29 May 2020)

RTG heading north today after having received written confirmation that the Mines and Geosciences Bureau in the Philippines has now approved the expansion of the current Mineral Production Sharing Agreement No. MLC-MRD-459 for the Nalesbitan Project to include the Mabilo Project.

The good news has sent RTG up 73.9% to 12c on volume of almost 5 million shares. Currently at 12 month highs.


----------



## Trav. (29 May 2020)

@greggles mate we need some rocket ship emojis 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 for you and your posts, so many have taken off


----------



## greggles (29 May 2020)

Trav. said:


> @greggles mate we need some rocket ship emojis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cheers. But to be fair my last comment on RTG was back in December 2017 when it was at a much higher price. Still, it's always good to update a thread when there has been some positive news. Hopefully RTG will make some further gains from here.


----------

